# IBO rule change??????



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

I heard today that for 2013 the IBO is outlawing stools and adding 5yds to every class. Has anyone else heard anything like this? 

I don't really care about the extra 5 yds but man don't take away my stool!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I would be shocked if there is any truth to this, but who knows...I've been shocked before.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

very highly doubt this


----------



## cnmodaw (Aug 3, 2008)

Why would thy outlaw stools? There are times when there is a 20 to 30 minute back up. Some people have bad backs, arthritis, ect and need to sit down between turns. No harm no fowl. Shouldn't they be changing rules that make people want to attend ibo events, not push them away??


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

From what I heard with the stool thing its because of the safety issue.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Can't blame the stool, the guy that ran the arrow up his nose at a national IBO shoot could have done that with any quiver or even falling into someone else's quiver. Hard to fix clumsy, old or not taking your time or watching where your walking. If they want to help eliminate people falling set up the course so you don't have to walk a half mile from one target to the next one, with lanes cut with two inch high trippers all over the place. Seems to me if you want to help the seniors be safe you shouldn't make them walk 3 miles to shoot 20 targets. I shoot IBO and enjoy the time in the woods but this year at the Cardinal center I walked over a half mile to the first target and just as far back to the check out tent. Than at the Worlds once again I had to walk the same distance to start and when we had to quit because of bad weather the next day I had to walk almost a mile to get to the target to complete that course with trippers everywhere. Common sense will go along way if you want to make a course safer not taking away my chair.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

If this is true than that is 2 strikes against the IBO now,first is the target change now the taking away stools....come on IBO ......get real if its true.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe they think if they outlaw stools people wont sit at the stake and BS. And if people had to stand the whole day they would not abuse the 2 minute rule. They would get to the stake and shoot and move on. Might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

rhyno_071 said:


> Maybe they think if they outlaw stools people wont sit at the stake and BS. And if people had to stand the whole day they would not abuse the 2 minute rule. They would get to the stake and shoot and move on. Might not be a bad idea.


 IF they take my stool because of the 2 minute rule at the stake, I'll just take 10 minutes discussing the arrows at the target without breaking any rules and creating more backups.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

Joseph McCluske said:


> IF they take my stool because of the 2 minute rule at the stake, I'll just take 10 minutes discussing the arrows at the target without breaking any rules and creating more backups.


correct on that

3D to me is enjoying the game and relaxing with good company so what if we take in total after the day 1/2 hour more NO STRESS


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Joseph McCluske said:


> IF they take my stool because of the 2 minute rule at the stake, I'll just take 10 minutes discussing the arrows at the target without breaking any rules and creating more backups.


Depends on the stool.First they are going to take a stool sample.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

zambezi said:


> depends on the stool.first they are going to take a stool sample.


:mg: somebody will raise a stink over that for sure!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

when stools are outlawed only outlaws will have stools.
they can have my stool when they pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard they ere considering adding distance to ranges.

Stool crap totally stupid. Whats next Binos and umbrellas.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

HardcoreArchery said:


> I heard today that for 2013 the IBO is outlawing stools and adding 5yds to every class. Has anyone else heard anything like this?


Sounds like a good rumor, plot and all 

Metro ProAm, 2010. We were watching the targets being piled up after the event. We saw quite few targets broke out from arrow penetration on the off side. Shortly after we heard stuff of increasing distances to cut down on target damage. I doubt the longer distances took place as no one has commented on such.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ASA is starting to sound even better! Hey Uncle Joe you can bum a ride with me if ya want! :set1_applaud:


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ASA is starting to sound even better! Hey Uncle Joe you can bum a ride with me if ya want! :set1_applaud: Where's Two Bears when ya need him!? I bet money he knows. Its not like he outed the target change before the I.B.O released it or anything........


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> when stools are outlawed only outlaws will have stools.
> they can have my stool when they pry it from my cold, dead hands.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Where will all you cheaters hide your range finders if they take the stools
?


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

I had heard about increasing yardages through the grapevines, but this is the first I have heard about the stools. Honestly, I can't say it makes sense to outlaw stools, but it wouldn't surprise me, either. The rumors that I had heard about yardages were for the pro and semi-pro ranges would be moved to 60 and others would be all moved 5 yards further back. I had also heard a rumor about some classes being cut, but can't remember which ones at the moment.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I also heard along with adding 5 yds, we can't shoot over 45# bows, so as not to ruin the the targets. And with out the stools, benches at every other target at national events is fine. :wink: . Sorry, I couldn't help myself, who comes up with this crap?


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Talked to a friend who is on the board for the IBO, his comment to the stool question was, who was the idiot that started that rumor. NOT TRUE...


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Talked to a friend who is on the board for the IBO, his comment to the stool question was, who was the idiot that started that rumor. NOT TRUE...


please see post #1


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe no stools so people can't hide rangefinders in them!!


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

the IBO rumors are just this time of year just like al the new bow coming out


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

You won't have to worry about shooting through the new targets.You won't need an extra five yards.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh man!!! I just bought a new stool at the world shoot. If this is true I will never shoot an IBO event again. I heard they were just changing to a different stool manufacturer.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

glennx said:


> You won't have to worry about shooting through the new targets.You won't need an extra five yards.


Hey Glen, hows life been? I plan on shooting some ASA this year starting in Flordia in February but still going to the IBO shoots, hope to see ya, take care...


----------



## 45 x (Dec 4, 2011)

No stools??????
Where is Jonathan gonna sit


Transmitted somehow via iPhone 4.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

glennx said:


> You won't have to worry about shooting through the new targets.You won't need an extra five yards.


Hey Glenn how you doing, Mike P. here. Shot with you and Earl at Seven Springs.


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

bsharkey said:


> please see post #1


I said I HEARD, I never said that this was happening. I started to thread to see if anyone heard the same. So it looks like you are the moron that can't read but I won't hold that against you with your Midwest education.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

When will the 2013 rules be out? That is when I will start paying attention to what I should do.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

HardcoreArchery said:


> I said I HEARD, I never said that this was happening. I started to thread to see if anyone heard the same. So it looks like you are the moron that can't read but I won't hold that against you with your Midwest education.


thank you sir.

i was a moron for a couple years but decided that religion wasn't for me.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

It must be between seasons, cause these roomer are being stretched!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

And then some LOL


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

HardcoreArchery said:


> I said I HEARD, I never said that this was happening. I started to thread to see if anyone heard the same. So it looks like you are the moron that can't read but I won't hold that against you with your Midwest education.


Would think someone knocking the intelligence of another would know how to spell competitive! Just had to check and see if you were perfect sense I also have a "midwest education".


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

mocheese said:


> Would think someone knocking the intelligence of another would know how to spell competitive! Just had to check and see if you were perfect sense I also have a "midwest education".


"sense"? did you mean "since"?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> "sense"? did you mean "since"?


LMAO that is too funny.....


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

I need to start up a quiver company and set up a stand at all IBO events. It's a real money maker plan!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> LMAO that is too funny.....


that's one post i'd like to take back...i hate the spelling/grammar police.


----------

